
Found a Nice Flutter Open-Source - nishanttech
https://github.com/ionicfirebaseapp/getflutter
======
childintime
The interesting thing is it comes from an Ionic shop.

Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22054653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22054653)

